# fat? bloated? full of eggs? Baja imitator



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of my frogs, its sex is unknown, but it is wayyyyy fatter than any of the others in the group I have.

Its still very active, eating well ( maybe too well )

Just curious to see what you guys think, only thing that I can think of , is it's a female full of eggs haha but no other females i have get that chubby.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, a picture would be nice 

John


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Thought I had them my bad


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

No need to apologize 

I think that you have a very fat female with a large clutch of egg in her. That is a HUGE frog!


John


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow... How often do you feed? Is there a feeding station? Looks like a happy female that is full of eggs.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I feed every other day, sprinkle a decent amount of fly's dusted with super pig and calcium. I may cut back to supplementing every other feeding


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

When I kept a 1.2 standard imis, the dominant female wouldn't let the the other female breed, even though the male courted them both. The more submissive female frequently looked like that.


----------

